

Rails hosting that supports WebSockets? - kevinfat

Heroku does not support WebSockets. Which Rails hosting platforms support WebSockets. (Also, if any, which of them give a free mini instance like Heroku does?)
======
1non
try: <https://shellycloud.com/>

